# He did it again



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Can't help myself ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Vida said:


> Can't help myself ;D


Gotta gorgeous fella there, Vida. Beautiful scenery as well.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great looking dog Vida.. I'd say "that dog can hunt!"

Form follows function and I am sure your good looking fellow"s function could put him at top of the game. 8)

RBD


----------

